# Can anyone help me with a mouse tattoo?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd like to get a little mouse tattoo done, perhaps of one curled up sleeping? I dunno something cute, nothing cartoony......

Anyone good at drawing etc? :lol:

If you feel up to it please draw me an idea! :lol:

If its good enough I might just use it -or use the base design


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've always found mice very difficult to draw.. I can draw a great horse, though! lol. If I have time I might play around and see if I can do something okay, but I don't think it'll be tattoo-worthy


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been looking at mouse tattoo's myself! That's what I'm getting for my 18th birthday. Heck that's 2 years from now but at least by then I'll be sure of the one I want. Personally I like these
http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Mouse-Attacks-9576229
http://rabid-mouserat.deviantart.com/ar ... os-1681623
http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Cutest ... -255665609


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I found this one on Pinterest and really liked it.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thats cute, though not sure why it has a hunch-back lol


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Ask Tara, I think she goes by candycorn on this forum. She's done some great mouse and rat drawings recently.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

MouseBreeder said:


> Ask Tara, I think she goes by candycorn on this forum. She's done some great mouse and rat drawings recently.


Thanks!  Here is my gallery on DA. http://candycornsnake.deviantart.com/gallery/
I can make a custom piece for you for about 10 to 20 dollars depending on the media you prefer.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

candycorn said:


> MouseBreeder said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Tara, I think she goes by candycorn on this forum. She's done some great mouse and rat drawings recently.
> ...


Your mouse pics are wonderfully cute, :lol: 
I'd probably want it like with a shaded effect/grey scale effect, and not in colour, doesn't want to be too large/over complicated, as it'll probably go on a shoulder and I'm not a big person.

I have two tatt's already, one is a Gary Numan 'exile' logo on the middle/top of my back, and the other is a pagan three moon (maiden, mother, crone) symbol with a pentacle on my left ankle.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

littlelovesmousery said:


> I found this one on Pinterest and really liked it.


Great tattoo


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Or I'm thinking about using the pygmy door-mouse from 'The Loin king' (of which I am a huge fan)

in this pose:


----------

